# Test e, safe... Really?



## the1nas (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey guys im in abit of a predicament in regards to test e... See ive been reading through some topics and alot of people say that taking test e 500mg e/w for 10-12 weeks is relatively safe. I mean how can this be when reported side effects include; natural test shutdown, acne, gyno, hbp, mpb etc. Why do people recommend this as a safe first cycle as opposed to say tbol or anavar which have little to no sides?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Tbol and var will hit your liver fairly hard and will shut you down, potentially cause gyno, acne, mpb etc...tbol isnt dht related nor does it convert to dht so that element of hair loss is removed but if you are sensitive to androgenic effects it can still hit you. Var being a dht derivative can certainly hit susceptible people...you would probably only run the oral for 6 weeks or so and test is likely to lead to more gains over the 12 weeks period...


----------



## the1nas (Oct 7, 2011)

Appreciate the post horse, thanks. Im still abit confused with the whole comparison, i can understand that the 3 stated anabolics have realtively the same side effects but wouldnt these sides be more apparent in test e? E.g the shutdown of tbol compared to test e, would test e shut down not be more agressive?


----------



## the1nas (Oct 7, 2011)

Bashman said:


> ^^ HCG


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

prevents u from shutting down too bad!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

the1nas said:


> Hey guys im in abit of a predicament in regards to test e... See ive been reading through some topics and alot of people say that taking test e 500mg e/w for 10-12 weeks is relatively safe. I mean how can this be when reported side effects include; natural test shutdown, acne, gyno, hbp, mpb etc. Why do people recommend this as a safe first cycle as opposed to say tbol or anavar which have little to no sides?


Test E at 500mg for 10-12wks is safe, it certainly isn't going to cause you any health issues.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Just remember, it's only testosterone not poison.


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

The sides you have listed are very dependant on the amount of test e you take and over what period. As a rule test e run for the first or second time @ 300-600mg poses very little threat (mainly acne) BUT as you progress and up the dosage to around 1g-2g the more relevant those sides will be to you with shut down and Gyno being the main ones that will impact your life.

So using test e as the first course is recommended for the reason that gains will be better than on t-bol or var alone but at the right dose be relatively side free/low.

There's a point to be made that no steroid course is side free and somewhere down the line you've changed your bodies set up and there will be a downside no matter what! this may hardly affect you and it might ruin your life! thats the risk you take!


----------



## the1nas (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok thankyou people for your help. As you may have gathered im fairly new to the world of juice so i have one final request... If hypothetically at 21 i was to do a test e 500 mg 10-12weeks cycle what procedures would you recommend to make sure all aspects of sides were controlled to the fullest from start to finish (pct)?

I can appreciate some of you may be thinking do your own research you b*****d but i would much rather be taught directly from people who have actually been in the 'game' for some time


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

run HCG at 1000 iu's pw,

run adex at .5mg e3d,

have nolva on hand just in case of gyno symptoms,

have a decent pct in place(read stickies for examples)

that should have all bases covered!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

bigpit said:


> run HCG at 1000 iu's pw,
> 
> run adex at .5mg e3d,
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## the1nas (Oct 7, 2011)

bigpit said:


> run HCG at 1000 iu's pw,
> 
> run adex at .5mg e3d,
> 
> ...


Thankyou bigpit and respect to all who participated in this topic... One noobs knowledge has been increased


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I prefer HCG at 500 iu's as a I find it can actually irritate the nips at a certain level but that is different from one to another.

Aromasin also worth a look as an alternative to Adex.

You would probably want some cycle support as well, things like COQ10, lecithin, celery seed extract, etc. There are a few products that combine a lot of those into one...


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

bigpit said:


> run HCG at 1000 iu's pw,
> 
> run adex at .5mg e3d,
> 
> ...


Dude did you mean every 3 days?

Or .5 a day?

Im confused, i was told to take 1 1mg adex tab every 3 days as biting it apart will be fairly difficult cos there tiny


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

Ljb said:


> Dude did you mean every 3 days?
> 
> Or .5 a day?
> 
> Im confused, i was told to take 1 1mg adex tab every 3 days as biting it apart will be fairly difficult cos there tiny


think the most common dose is 0.5 mg e3d, some people use a stanley to half them, i got pill cutters off ebay for 2 pounds


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Ljb said:


> Dude did you mean every 3 days?
> 
> Or .5 a day?
> 
> Im confused, i was told to take 1 1mg adex tab every 3 days *as biting it apart will be fairly difficult cos there tiny*


yeh it would be difficult, but being as youve spent so much on your cycle, what difference does another £1 make to buy a pill cutter


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

Ljb said:


> Dude did you mean every 3 days?
> 
> Or .5 a day?
> 
> Im confused, i was told to take 1 1mg adex tab every 3 days as biting it apart will be fairly difficult cos there tiny


.5mg every 3rd day. the pills are suprisingly easy to split(even with a kitchen knife like i use!  )


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Easy to split :confused1: When I split mine it crumbles into 6 pooey peices and alot goes into powder. I feel I waste alot by blowing the left over powder off my desk.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Sean91 said:


> Easy to split :confused1: When I split mine it crumbles into 6 pooey peices and alot goes into powder. I feel I waste alot by blowing the left over powder off my desk.


Then crush them between to spoons and halve the powder.


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

Sean91 said:


> Easy to split :confused1: When I split mine it crumbles into 6 pooey peices and alot goes into powder. I feel I waste alot by blowing the left over powder off my desk.


i haven't had one crumble yet! but if they do,do as mars says and halve the powder.


----------

